# News!



## seminole wind

I'm not going to be a flat leaver like others. I think this forum has been abandoned. I don't think there's admin anymore . I have no moderator buttons anymore. No one told me a thing.

The ones that have left already never said goodbye. Robin is a mod on another site with HavasuandAustin. There are a few of us who are leaving and joining up somewhere else anonamosley (sp). Love you all. If need be, contact me by pm and I'll check back.


----------



## Maryellen

What happened? Oh nooooo


----------



## Steinwand

Nooooo don't leave!!!


----------



## seminole wind

I am angry and upset and feel like we've been deserted. I'll still check in here. 
PM me if you want to be part of a PM chat sign up at b,y,c, and pm me your user name. I really like you all too, and would hate to lose touch. So far it's Dawg and me.


----------



## Nm156

This site died in 2013 .Until Semi and Dawg came over there wasn't very many postings.
When I joined in may 15there was Mainly just Robin and about 4 regs.


----------



## willys55

Austin is no longer with the company, he left tractorforum where I am a Mod back in late October..


----------



## willys55

I'm not surprised, Carbon Media owns over 500 websites, according to their website, when that happens things fall through the cracks. Forums like this and many of the others that I am a member of have suffered because of this company. I have been seeking out and joining successful independently owned sites and joining them because that's what forums were supposed to be, not corporate property to be traded and tossed about like a childs' toy.


----------



## willys55

The only company worse than them is Internet Brands....it's all about the money


----------



## Nm156

Digging up old posts here ,to me it seems like bias moderation killed it then.
Usually these forums develop cliques , which works for some but not for others.
Austin said no politics,then Havasu allowed it because it was in his favor(biased moderation) where if it wasn't in his favor people might have got banned .
I see where people left one site for another,complained about info sharing but the TOS on their new place almost says the same thing.


----------



## Maryellen

Ugh. I really hate drama


----------



## Wilbur's Mom

I hate that!! I’m enjoying all y’all!!


----------



## chickenqueen

I'm staying here and riding it out.No sense jumping ship when you can do multiple sites.CF is still my favorite and I'm attached to all on here.


----------



## havasu

CQ, Austin did not leave.... he was fired. Then, without warning I was banned. He did not like people who had a conscience, he wants robots and obviously found you Queen. For others who choose to not be part of this billion dollar company, who cares less about the member and only cares about cramming as many ads into the forum as possible.

NM, I allowed politics? Please show me where?

I encourage all non-robots to come over to the forum with no corporate pressure at

f o r u m d o t h o m e s t e a d d o t o r g

PS, please don't forget the million dollar promotion that CMG is pushing..."***** on the river" If this racist adventure doesn't make your blood boil, you are a robot!


----------



## Maryellen

Woah... wtf is going on? Robots? Billion dollar company? Using the n word? 
I thought this was a small forum..


----------



## seminole wind

Hey Havasu, thanks for replying. I'm not a homesteading person so I went back to BYC, this time low key and anonymous except for who I'm close to. BYC is just like a subway station at rush hour, I hate it , but...... Dawg feels the same way.

Havasu did not approve of Politics and neither did anyone else. What he did offer was a "members only" politics category that would have needed permission to join. CQ and I stated that no one talked politics nor wanted to. However we were put on another mod's black list because one of us "enjoyed their first watching of the inauguration" and another agreed. The feeling being that enjoying an inauguration of any person is historically exciting and is a neutral event that is not based on party. 

NM. Contrary to what you might believe, the only chat considered political was started with "gee it's so exciting watching my first inauguration". That does not constitute a bias in moderation- Unless someone really wanted to use it and create that bias. and it was not CQ or I. It was blown out of proportion and used as a moderator bias. Happens a lot in the past year even with lifelong friends (like one of mine) both commiting ourselves to never talking politics but my lifelong friend attacked me because my assumed beliefs were different than hers without saying a word. 

NM, you've always been a primo member who always has great input. I will still post here because I have made some friends that I hope are long term. I, for one would miss your input more than you know. 

I, for one, as a mod believed in little humorous reminders rather than hand slapping a member because we are all adults or mature younger people. I believed in resolving issues with respect to others unless someone failed to react to a respectful request.


----------



## dawg53

I'll be popping in here frequently. I thoroughly enjoy responding to certain chicken topics that are my forte through experience, and always happy to pass my knowledge and experience to others here in Chickenforum.


----------



## seminole wind

Maryellen said:


> Woah... wtf is going on? Robots? Billion dollar company? Using the n word?
> I thought this was a small forum..


Yea the n-word is forbidden on this forum but shows anger with the corporate big wig system. Probably a pure choice of words.
Maryellen, I love the small forum, but having been screwed, I'm not staying except to converse with current forum friends. I have never met a great bunch of people on a forum-close and caring.


----------



## seminole wind

Nm156 said:


> This site died in 2013 .Until Semi and Dawg came over there wasn't very many postings.
> When I joined in may 15there was Mainly just Robin and about 4 regs.


You are right. Robin asked me to be a mod and I had some good ideas on how to increase membership and help create a forum of members that really cared about a few and not impressing the crowds. Dawg felt the same way. We both can't tolerate people who spew incorrect information . We both enjoy helping people and relating to mature people and not a bunch of game playing kids .


----------



## Maryellen

This is all way too much drama omg


----------



## seminole wind

chickenqueen said:


> I'm staying here and riding it out.No sense jumping ship when you can do multiple sites.CF is still my favorite and I'm attached to all on here.


CQ, we are all attached to you as well. You are a blessing on a forum.


----------



## willys55

it never fails, I always end up joining a site that seems to be spinning out of control.

for whats its worth, I did enjoy the conversations I have had with some of you. 

Quess I will go out and talk to my chickens and see what they think


----------



## seminole wind

LOL, it always boils down to what the chickens say! Most of us will still be posting here, me too. If something new pops up, I'll surely let you know. You will not be deserted!


----------



## Steinwand

I had left BYC for a few months and when I got back on I had literally thousands of unread posts on multiple threads crazy


----------



## willys55

BYC?


----------



## seminole wind

Backyardchickens. It's overcrowded, kids, games, and idiots and mods that act like Nazi's. But we lay low .


----------



## Steinwand

omg mods that act like Nazis sooo truuee


----------



## seminole wind

Don't get me started about the mods!


----------



## DuckRunner

Aww I was banned on B Y C for no reason..
I’m still staying but it’s kinda shocking about only the money...

So much I’ve missed.

Well, idk what to do and the ROBOTS? They are robots here???

Maybe I’ll find another forum...
Sorry y’all....

~Runner


----------



## DuckRunner

Maryellen said:


> Woah... wtf is going on? Robots? Billion dollar company? Using the n word?
> I thought this was a small forum..


Exactly what is going in my mind...


----------



## DuckRunner

I feel like Austin has betrayed us.


----------



## dawg53

I dont know what a robot is. Enlighten me someone.


----------



## 444lover

DuckRunner said:


> I feel like Austin has betrayed us.


He was fired,he didn't just leave.


----------



## willys55

He was fired, that's what we were told on the site I mod


----------



## Steinwand

Robot: a machine capable of carrying out a complex series of actions automatically.


----------



## 444lover

Steinwand said:


> Robot: a machine capable of carrying out a complex series of actions automatically.


You mean like me??


----------



## seminole wind

No robots increase the numbers making it look like there are more members than there are.


----------



## 444lover

seminolewind said:


> No robots increase the numbers making it look like there are more members than there are.


I know,I was just being a smart arse.


----------



## dawg53

444lover said:


> I know,I was just being a smart arse.


Where are you located 444lover? I'm in Jacksonville Fl.


----------



## 444lover

dawg53 said:


> Where are you located 444lover? I'm in Jacksonville Fl.


Portland,In.


----------



## dawg53

Alright. I checked Portland out on the map, small town USA, close to Ohio state line. I bet it's beautiful country there.


----------



## 444lover

If you like flat farmland it is ,to me places like Ky and Mn are,I prefer hilly country and a lot of woods. I'd actually love to live in Wyoming or Alaska.


----------



## Steinwand

So dawg53 has been a robot all along we shoulda known


----------



## dawg53

444lover said:


> If you like flat farmland it is ,to me places like Ky and Mn are,I prefer hilly country and a lot of woods. I'd actually love to live in Wyoming or Alaska.


I have relatives in Kentucky. We've thought about moving, then forgot about moving lol.
We thought about moving to eastern or northern Tennessee. But all things in consideration and getting older...we cant handle the cold because we have lived in the deep south since Moby Dick was a minnow.
We are used to the heat and humidity. I spend most my time outdoors in the hot summer heat anyway. This cold spell we're having has my old dawg bones ailing in places I never new existed.
I'm a swamp/woods person...used to hunt, and I honestly woundnt know what to do without living close to the ocean, ie great fishing and swimming.


----------



## dawg53

Steinwand said:


> So dawg53 has been a robot all along we shoulda known


You found out, eh?


----------



## 444lover

dawg53 said:


> I have relatives in Kentucky. We've thought about moving, then forgot about moving lol.
> We thought about moving to eastern or northern Tennessee. But all things in consideration and getting older...we cant handle the cold because we have lived in the deep south since Moby Dick was a minnow.
> We are used to the heat and humidity. I spend most my time outdoors in the hot summer heat anyway. This cold spell we're having has my old dawg bones ailing in places I never new existed.
> I'm a swamp/woods person...used to hunt, and I honestly woundnt know what to do without living close to the ocean, ie great fishing and swimming.


We lived in Ky. for 7 years back in the 90s and I loved it down there except for the heat and the ice storms they had. When I was younger the heat didn't bother me but now I can't stand it,I don't spend any more time outside than I have to,which with mowing and other things is more than I want. The cold don't bother me until it gets below 0,than that's a little too cold. We have a pond so we can swim and fish whenever we want,I've never been to the ocean but would like to go deep sea fishing sometime,but doubt I ever get to. Hunting around here and in Ky. is all I've ever done but would love to go out west or up North but know my health wouldn't let me now.


----------



## Nm156

dawg53 said:


> You found out, eh?
> View attachment 28981


----------



## dawg53

My real preference....


----------



## chickenqueen

seminolewind said:


> Is anyone seeing any ads?


I didn't notice that but you're right.You think this ship is sinking?


----------



## dawg53

I have an ad blocker, so I dont see ads.


----------



## 444lover

dawg53 said:


> I have an ad blocker, so I dont see ads.


Same here.


----------



## Maryellen

I dont have an ad blocker and i see no ads


----------



## seminole wind

Nm156 said:


>


Are you kidding? I was forced to see them in concert twice in the 80's. Not a favorite.


----------



## seminole wind

chickenqueen said:


> I didn't notice that but you're right.You think this ship is sinking?


I logged out and saw 2 ads, one for Cabellas, I think, and one for Lending Tree. Ads pay for the website.


----------



## Nm156

The ads have always been there (PC)
before I got adblock CF was using 3gb a month. $18 worth of my bandwith.
If the other chicken web didn't have the corporate sponsors they'd have a million ads also.


----------



## seminole wind

Nm156 said:


> The ads have always been there (PC)
> before I got adblock CF was using 3gb a month. $18 worth of my bandwith.
> If the other chicken web didn't have the corporate sponsors they'd have a million ads also.


I can only find 2 ads. Can you tell me where the other ones are? I may be missing them and I don't have ad blocker.

NM, the other website gives us a few weeks ad-free. Then we would have to pay to keep ads off. I wonder if ad blocker blocks anyone's ads for free. The website also has a limit on space for free. After that, it's not free. This was the best I could do for now. If need be, I can pay a chunk of it depending on how reasonable, and ask for donations. Or figure something else out.


----------



## boskelli1571

seminolewind said:


> I can only find 2 ads. Can you tell me where the other ones are? I may be missing them and I don't have ad blocker.
> 
> NM, the other website gives us a few weeks ad-free. Then we would have to pay to keep ads off. I wonder if ad blocker blocks anyone's ads for free. The website also has a limit on space for free. After that, it's not free. This was the best I could do for now. If need be, I can pay a chunk of it depending on how reasonable, and ask for donations. Or figure something else out.


Perhaps if it's not exorbitant we could all contribute something....I don't see ads since I use Firefox


----------



## dawg53

boskelli1571 said:


> Perhaps if it's not exorbitant we could all contribute something....I don't see ads since I use Firefox


Let's not jump the gun just yet and deal with it when the time comes. Heck, who knows, this site might be running for a long time.


----------



## willys55

maybe site is set on auto pilot


----------



## Steinwand

I see lots of truck adds


----------



## seminole wind

I guess I'm not seeing them. 
I guess it's best to see what happens here. Byc gives me a headache.
My concern was to have something else just in case. And we do. Hopefully this will stay..


----------



## seminole wind

I would also copy and save articles or posts you like.


----------



## chickenqueen

I'll be here until no one else is left or it just fades away....


----------

